

What Happens When You Try and Explain to Someone You Work in SEO - matthewlpowers
http://matthewlpowers.com/explain-you-work-in-seo/

======
tehabe
Critical Friend: "Ah, so you spam Google so that I don't get the best results
for my search?"

